
Why Do So Many Programmers Lose Hope? - dt3ft
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdA6aQR-s4U
======
dt3ft
He touches on many things that I experienced in my career as well. Here is a
short summary of talking points:

1\. Forced to cut corners (we're asked to do low quality work and rush best
practices just to make sure we hit original deadlines)

2\. Cognitive Overload (the information requested of us to know and deal with
stretches the boundaries of human thinking)

3\. Low perception of value (people who don't understand our work, trivialize
the effort and don't respect how difficult it really is)

4\. High income forces us to seek deeper goals (with our financial needs met
early in life, we start having "first world problems" of finding our greater
purpose)

5\. Learned helplessness (we act out of lost hope simply because that's what
other people around us have experienced)

